# MMM Magazine



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Although MMM magazine has been in the shops for weeks, I have still not received mine through the post. I phoned subscriptions and got a recorded message informing that the magazines were sent out, have been held up somewhere, but will be delivered. What is up with Royal Snail?


----------



## OwnedbyCollies (Dec 7, 2009)

Not received my Jan issue either - I was going to chase it up tomorrow but thats probably saved me a phone call. I will give them a few more days!


----------



## b2tus (Sep 7, 2009)

Our January edition of MMM received in the post today.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

do you think that you get value for money with this mag.it seems to be 75% adverts.there is more information on t'internet. :wink: :wink: 

cabby


----------



## bigfrank3 (Mar 26, 2007)

Mine came through Christmas week, about 23rd. if I remember correctly. At the same time as some cards postmarked with the 12, 13, and 14th. dates. keep waiting lads, bigfrank3


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Cabby wrote--do you think that you get value for money with this mag.it seems to be 75% adverts.there is more information on t'internet.

Yes I do Cabby. It keeps me interested longer than any other magazine that I have read. I cannot do internet when I am away in the Motorcaravan.


----------



## brens (Aug 11, 2009)

Received mine today,the Feb edition is on sale on the 13th Jan .

With just 9 days to go perhaps they could save postage and post two together!


----------



## esperelda (Sep 17, 2010)

Got mine a couple of days ago.


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

Look on the bright side in the january edition states next issue on sale 13th january so you will have 2 magazines to read over the dark dingy nights.

Steve


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

If you look at MMM's website, in the forums, there is a very long thread on this issue. 
My copy arrived on 31st December. On 28th December I emailed the subscriptions dept and got an immediate response that a copy would be sent out first class that afternoon. 
The copy that arrived on the 31st came in the usual polywrap with the usual 2nd class frank so I assume that was the 'lost' one. Still waiting for the other one!


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

The second one arrived midday today. If anyone lives near Mold, Flintshire, they are welcome to collect the extra copy.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

For me there are only two sources of valued information to do with Motorhmes. 
MMM and MHF, I have tried the rest and kept the best. 
MHF did not have the postage problems of MMM so they come out on top.http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules/Forums/images/smiles/smile.gif 
Alan


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Mine arrived Tuesday 4th

I spoke with the subscription dept before Xmas and they stated all magazines had been sent to the local Royal Mail sorting office as per normal. Then the winter weather struck and Royal Mail had a HUGE backlog which they had to work through. policy is that any backlog takes second place to "current" mail !!!

Dont blame the magazine publishers, they are as p*****ed off as us.

I consider the magazine to be better than excellent value, keeps me happy for many hours. I have picked up no end of really useful info from it and will continue to subscribe.


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Mrplodd said:


> Dont blame the magazine publishers, they are as p*****ed off as us.


Sorry, I'll continue to blame the publishers until they change distribution agents or provide me some evidence that they've inserted a size 11 up certain parts of RM's anatomy. I can only rant at the entity with whom I have a contract. A simple email highlighting they were suffering distribution issues would have been a start. But no, nothing.

When your phone doesn't work, do you blame BT/TalkTalk/Sky, or Ericsson/Telent/Sonus/Alcatel-Lucent (manufacturers of the kit making up their networks)? No difference in this case IMHO.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

If the publishers change distributers then the cost is almost certain to go up as without a doubt they get a quantity discount from Royal Mail.

I think blaming the publishers for something they have no control over (the serious weather and road conditions) is a tad unfair. 

Personal opinion of course but its very difficult to see how it can be improved (without a hike in subscription costs which none of us would be happy with) 1 issue late due to exceptional circumstances is bearable !


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Caravan Club and CCC magazine arrived ok, but still no MMM


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Mrplodd said:


> If the publishers change distributers then the cost is almost certain to go up as without a doubt they get a quantity discount from Royal Mail.
> 
> I think blaming the publishers for something they have no control over (the serious weather and road conditions) is a tad unfair.


I'm sorry, but I disagree with you on the 2nd paragraph and would assert that you're probably wrong on the first.

Other than last mile delivery, the UK bulk postal market is a highly competitive one. To be blunt, that's why Royal Mail are experiencing the financial difficulties they are, because they're hamstrung in operating in the individual mail and bulk mail market so caught between two stools (plus having the monopoly delivery network to boot : nothing wrong with that natural monopoly, but the corporate culture required for a monopoly vs competitive business are chalk & cheese). There are countless competitors to RM, such as UKMail. Those guys would not be in business if they charged more than RM - this is a commodity market. Who knows, Warners may already actually use someone like UKMail....I don't know because I'm still awaiting my copy of MMM.

Of course, the final mile delivery is RM. However, the fact that the likes of Sky have got their new year spam magazine through on time, that I've had a series of deliveries from O2 next day, that all my e-bay purchases turned up and that it's pretty much every MMM that's been delayed to a greater or lesser degree nationwide indicates the issue is upstream, in the competitive aspects of conveyance.

It could well be that Warners have got a deal with RM and they are the cheapest for them. However, being cheapest is of little use if they don't fulfil the contract.

As to blaming the publishers, well the fact that other publishers have managed to get their material through in a timely manner tends to suggest that we're not talking about _force majeure_ here because if that was the case no-one would have got their deliveries through. In that circumstance, I think I've every reason to blame them for the failure of their subcontractors.

Paul


----------



## metblue (Oct 9, 2006)

*mmm*

 HI,I recived my copy in the post 2;30 this afternoon. !!!


----------



## finyar (May 25, 2008)

Mine arrived to my home in Ireland on Wed last!!!!

Raymond


----------

